

IBM Seeks to Abolish `Vampire Energy,' Cut Electronics' Power - coliveira
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-27/ibm-is-seeking-ways-to-abolish-vampire-energy-cut-electronics-power.html

======
coliveira
I don't understand what is the big issue. Why not use a small battery to
receive a ON/OFF signal from a remote control and cut off the power
completely?

